# Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem



## Roockz (23. Oktober 2015)

*Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Hey Leute,

ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen den H110i GTX von Corsair eingebaut.

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem beide Lüfter drehen bei höherer CPU Temperatur auf Maximum.
Steuern lassen sich diese Lüfter über Corsair Link auch nicht da mir Corsair Link anzeigt das diese Lüfter !AsusTek Motherboard CPU Aux Fan! sind :O
Was ich gemerkt habe ist das sobald sich die Temperatur erhöht die Lüfter sich erstmal hoch und runter regeln, das hört sich dann an als ob einer neben mir an der Kreuzung steht und mit dem Gaspedal rumspielt 
Dazu wird mir noch ein Lüfter angezeigt den es nicht gibt :O

Nun weiß ich nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe...
Die Lüfter sind direkt an der Pumpeneinheit angeschlossen, die Pumpeneinheit direkt am CPU Fan Anschluss.
Die Pumpe ist dementsprechend per USB an das Board angeschlossen damit diese überhaupt in Corsair Link angezeigt wird.

Kann ich da von einem Defekt ausgehen oder bin ich einfach zu blöd?

Link zu dem Screen von Corsair Link und ein Foto aus dem Inneren mit den Kabeln die ich mal freigelegt habe.
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Die Hardware ist:

CPU: I7-5930K
Kühler: Corsair H110i GTX
Board: Asus X99-A
RAM: DDR4 halt
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro 11


Für Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

In der Corsair Link Steuerung kannst du Silent und Turbo Modus oder so einstellen. Allerdings ist das auch nicht so das wahre vom ganzen.
Da ich die gleiche AIO wie du habe und sogar das gleiche Motherboard kann ich dir folgendes empfehlen.
Stelle die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten lieber im Bios ein, dort kannst du besser beeinflussen wie hoch die Lüfter drehen sollen ab bestimmten Temperaturen.
Noch zu erwähnen ist das ich nicht die beiliegenden Corsair Lüfter verwendet habe da sie den Ruf haben sehr laut zu sein.
Ich benutze 2 BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 und die sind nahezu unhörbar auf voller Drehzahl.


----------



## Roockz (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Das Problem ist das die Lüfter mir ja bei CL nicht angezeigt werden, bzw. nicht als AIO Lüfter gelistet sind sondern als direkte CPU Lüfter.

Im Bios habe ich diese jetzt z.b. auf 70% maximal Leistung eingestellt trotzdem drehen die weiterhin sobald die Temp 50°C erreicht auf 100% hoch.


EDIT:

Nochmals im Bios auf maximal 1500 RPM gesetzt, die drehen aber immer noch auf 2300 RPM hoch sobald die Temp 50°C erreicht...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Stell die Lüfter auf DC und nicht auf PWM dann klappt das auch  bei mir werden die Lüfter auch als Motherboard aux fan angezeigt und ein anderer unter Cooler fan. Beide zeigen aber nur die von mir im bios eingestellten 1200 rpm an.

Edit : In dem Bild kannst du sehen wie es bei mir aussieht.


----------



## Roockz (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Ok im Bios habe ich es so eingestellt das überall der Lüfter bei 60 sein soll.

Unter 60 konnte ich nicht gehen (Bild im Anhang), lasse ich die CPU mit Prime95 auf voller Last laufen steigt die Drehzahl trotzdem auf 2000 RPM und höher...
Die Lautstärke ist halt trotz Headset extrem störend...


Irgendwas kann da ja nicht funktionieren... oder ich bin einfach zu blöd :O


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Die Einstellungen sehen okay aus, aber wie gesagt die Corsair Lüfter sind sowieso grauenvoll laut auch wenn die nicht auf 100 % laufen.
Am besten tauschst du die aus gegen welche die ruhiger sind, kostet ja nicht die Welt und du hast dann Ruhe.


----------



## Roockz (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Ist glaube ich Montag direkt das 1. was ich mache.

Nur trotzdem irritiert mich das die Einstellungen die ich im BIOS mache nicht umgesetzt werden bzw. im Windoof Betrieb einfach ignoriert werden...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Ich kann ja später mal schauen was ich im Bios eingestellt habe aber ich meine das ich alles auf 80 % laufen habe, da bei mehr als 80 % die Pumpe an zu knattern fängt.
Hast du dir die neuste Corsair Link Version aus dem Internet besorgt oder es über die Treiber CD installiert ?


----------



## Roockz (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Neueste Corsair Link aus dem Netz.

Frage ist wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen deiner H100i GTX und der H110i GTX?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Der Unterschied ist das du einen 280mm Radiator hast und ich "nur" einen 240mm Radiator.


----------



## Roockz (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Ich sehe aber auf Bildern das du einen 3 Pin Anschluss für den CPU Stecker hast.

Ich habe nur einen 1 Pin Anschluss um die Pumpe an das Board anzuschließen.
Könnte es eventuell daran liegen das ich die Lüfter nicht über das Board direkt steuern kann? Oder macht das eigentlich keinen Unterschied?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

1 Pin bist du dir sicher ?  3 Pins sind auf jedenfall nötig um die Lüfter/pumpe steuern zu können, 4 Pin wäre dann PWM.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das du nur 1 pin hast. Der Unterschied in unseren Modellen liegt nur in der Größe des Radiators.


----------



## Roockz (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Hier wäre ein Bild der Kabel vom H110i GTX

H110i Cable


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Stimmt du hast nur 1 Pin Anschluss zum Mainboard aber daran kann es nicht liegen.
Schau dir mal das Video an vielleicht bringt es dir was, zu sehen ist auf jedenfall das die Lüfter steuerbar sind über die Software
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwuYEjEP5QM


----------



## Roockz (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Ich hab den Lüfter auf 50% Leistung im CL gesetzt da CL die Quiet Mode kurve nicht eingehalten hat.

Trotz nur 50% Lüfterleistung komme ich nicht über 52 Grad das passt dann doch irgendwie schon. 

Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

Okay, freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte


----------



## matti30 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

ich hab das hochdrehen auch bei meiner H100i GTX. Hab den quiet Mode gewählt un da drehen die Lüfter dann nach einer Weile zocken voll auf, obwohl sie es nicht müssen. Meine Lösung, ich hab dann custom curve  ausgewählt und mir selbst ne Kurve gebastelt. Hat sich gelohnt, jetzt drehen die Lüfter nur noch mit ca. 700-800rpm und ist somit wunderbar leise.


----------



## Roockz (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*



matti30 schrieb:


> ich hab das hochdrehen auch bei meiner H100i GTX. Hab den quiet Mode gewählt un da drehen die Lüfter dann nach einer Weile zocken voll auf, obwohl sie es nicht müssen. Meine Lösung, ich hab dann custom curve  ausgewählt und mir selbst ne Kurve gebastelt. Hat sich gelohnt, jetzt drehen die Lüfter nur noch mit ca. 700-800rpm und ist somit wunderbar leise.



Wie gesagt ich hab die Lüfter auf 50% Limmitiert also auf ca. 1300 RPM im gedämpften Gehäuse ist das noch ertragbar 
Aber ich muss das mal mit der Custom Curve ausprobieren


----------



## matti30 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GTX Lüfter Problem*

alternativ kann man die Lüfter ja auch über die Steuerung des Mainboards regeln. Das klappt meiner Meinung nach sogar besser als über die Link Software.


----------

